# Cropped Top, Full Skirt with self-striping



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2013


CROPPED TOP WITH FULL SKIRT

#6 needles
Ring Markers
Multi-striped yarn for full skirt
Two contrasting colors - from the skirt colors - Color A and Color B

Colors in photo: Contrast Color A: Bright orange
Contrast Color B: Bright yellow
Multi-striped yarn in bright colors: red, green yellow, orange, green

With Contrast Color A, cast on 62 stitches. Knit 4 rows. Cut Color A.
Attach Contrast Color B, place markers as follows:
Knit 9, place marker, Knit 13, place marker, Knit 18, place marker, Knit 13, place marker, Knit 9. = 62 sts.
PURL 1 row, slipping markers.
Next Row: Knit 8, INCREASE in next stitch, slip marker, INCREASE IN EACH OF THE 13 (sleeve) STITCHES, slip marker, INCREASE in next stitch, knit across to the stitch before the marker, increase in that stitch, slip marker, INCREASE IN EACH OF THE 13 (sleeve) STITCHES, slip marker, INCREASE in the next stitch, knit remaining 8 stitches.
Purl back, slipping markers - with no increase.
Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker until stitches are divided on the needle, as follows:

14 (right back), Marker, 36 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 36 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left back). 

Sleeves:

Knit 14, remove marker, INCREASE in FIRST and LAST stitches for the 36 sleeve stitches ONLY.TURN, Purl back on the 38 stitches. Knit and INCREASE in the FIRST and LAST stitches for the 38 sleeve stitches ONLY. (40 sts). Still working on the sleeve: Purl 2 tog, Purl 1, Purl 2 tog, Purl, 1 across the row to the last 2 stitches, Purl 2. = 26 sleeve sts.
Next Row: BIND OFF 26 sleeve stitches. Leave strand to sew sleeve seam. Cut Contrast Color B.

Attach Color B after sleeve bind off and knit across the front 28 stitches, remove marker, work second sleeve - as above - until 40 sts, then purl and decrease to 26 sts, and bind off the second sleeve stitches. Cut Color B. Leave strand to sew seam.
Attach Color B, knit across remaining 14 stitches.
Next Row: Purl across row, purl 2 together at underarms to anchor front to the two backs. 
NOTE: Allow the sleeves to hang down (in the back of the garment) as you purl across and anchor the front to the backs.

Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row. Cut Color B, leave a long strand to sew the back seam.
Attach Contrast Color A, knit 2 rows. Bind off.

FULL SKIRT

With #6 needles, and multi-striped yarn, cast on 52 stitches. Rib in Knit 1, Purl 1 for 8 rows.
Knit and increase in EACH STITCH across the row. (104 sts.)
Knit in stockinet stitch for 24 rows.

Skirt Ruffle:

Next Row: * knit 1, (k1, p1, k1) in next stitch, continue from * across row.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 6 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave strand of yarn to sew back seam.

NOTE: Use one of the contrasting colors to make a pair of Mary Jane shoes and panties.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful design....is this in DK or worsted weight?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I think it was more like DK yarn, like a nice, soft baby yarn for the skirt. I scrounged through my stash to find two contrasting colors for the crop top. I think the yarn was Caron's Simply Soft - a heavier weight than the baby yarn skirt. 

I made panties from the multi-colored yarn and shoes from the heavier yarn.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your response.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

So cute--I appreciate your generousity!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it! Thank you so much for all your wonderful patterns!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Super! A big thank you for this beautiful sharing.
Have a good day


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh no. You've gone and done it again. Can't wait to start it


----------



## mollym (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing your patterns. Right now I am working on the second one of your patterns...the sheath dress, hat, and boots with fun fur. Turning out so cute.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my!! That's sooooo adorable!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Adorable, thank you Ladyfingers


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine. I love the colors. Awesome

Here it is in PDF format.


Rhyanna


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How CUTE!!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Ladyfingers, another great design. I love the ability to get patterns for free and I also appreciate all the designers who share their patterns. I have 6 little girls to make gifts for and your patterns are not only beautiful but not too complicated. Thank you so very much for your generosity.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So cute!!! Thank you for sharing your wonderful talent once again!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

That is too cute


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Another beautiful pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love your doll clothes. I have copied several of them but haven't make any yet. You are so nice to let us have them free.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

You've done it again, Ladyfingers!! Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! Just added it to my folder until I am ready to start the next project!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought I saw another ag doll pattern on here with in the last couple of weeks. Any one else seen it? Where can I find it? Willie


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you or anyone ever do crochet for 18" doll?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Within the last three days I have posted two additional patterns: A dress using a "Mock Turkish" stitch for the skirt, and a sun dress in self-striping yarn, hat and shrug.

To find these patterns, go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers". You will find all the items I've posted over the past 1-1/2 years.

If you look on the left side column - "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials" - you will find all the patterns. Just click on any pattern to see it and a photo, plus comments.

If you look on the left side column - "Pictures" - you will see over 300 photos I've posted with AG doll, Barbie, and some tiny baby dolls modeling knit outfits. No patterns - just photos. (This was before I began writing patterns and posting them here on this website.)

Sorry, I don't know how to crochet - except for a simple chain for purse straps, and a few chain stitches attached to a hat brim, then more chain stitches, etc. all around the hat - for about 3 to 4 rows.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

THe patterns are now online and listed in pdf format.

Sorry for the lateness have problem with hands. 

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> THe patterns are now online and listed in pdf format.
> 
> Sorry for the lateness have problem with hands.
> 
> Rhyanna


You know what they say, "better late than never". lol Seriously, thank you for taking the time to set all of Elaines patterns up in a PDF form for all of us to download and thank you to Elaine for coming up with so many, many beautiful patterns for all of us to copy and make. You are both very talented (I wouldn't know the first thing about setting something up for everyone to copy) and Elaine must have the intellegence of a genius to be able to come up with so many ideas for all the different size dolls. Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Am looking for the crocheted moccasins that was on this sight I think . Any one know where to find it. I think it was done in crochet thread.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, no crocheted items have appeared on any of the Ladyfingers' pattern sites. The only thing using crochet was a single chain for the purse straps, or a chain-like decorative trim on a hat brim.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

How about this make the mary jane shoes but don't add the strap.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you look at the photos I posted PRIOR TO VACATION, there was a white sleeveless dress with rose pink, lavender and yellow "waves" skirt pattern - with separate bobby socks and Mary Jane shoes WITHOUT the strap.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok I need to find that one lol.

I am also trying to put into pdf the pics of the outfits you have listed.


Rhyanna


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't wait to start the Cropped Top outfit! Patons Astra in High Energy and Red Heart sport in Pumkin and Yellow on it's way!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

The Pattern from Elaine?


RHyanna


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, but yes Rhyanna, the pattern from Elaine. It will be the first outfit I've done for an actual AG doll! A friend bought me Saige!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Catriona

I bet they will turn out great.

I await photos.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine asked me if I would share the pictures of the outfits that someone did using this pattern.

So Here they are, enjoy.

Rhyanna


----------

